# Best Virtual Aquarium



## neontetra058 (Dec 5, 2008)

Check this out,the fish are so real!!!click here:


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

that is the best. too bad its 20 bucks though


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone know a good virtual aqaurium for Mac computers that's free? I know there aren't many...


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

yep. the dashboard widget called Aquarium. keeps me sane at work. I used to have a webcam set up on an old computer pointing at my fish tank 24/7 so I could watch my tank from anywhere.


----------

